# 09 Yard haunt/pirate pub



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Great idea! But I'm doing a pirate pub too, lol.


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool! I am thinking about maybe having foam cups of coffee or cider for the cold parents/ chaperones. Free of charge of course. Also have a donation box in there  lol


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I never thought of actually having real beverages available. I have a bunch of bottles, kegs and ale mugs. I'm making punny piraty labels for the empty bottles. I'm giving away candy, so I'm not a total tight wad! lol


----------



## nickanap (Dec 21, 2008)

That drinking pirate with the rum going thru his ribcage sounds really cool. Like the one at disney world in POTC. Id really like a tutorial on that effect


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds cool EB. We give out candy too, just found this site in december so i've just started building my own props this year. I think drinks will be good though. We'll see....

Exactly neckanap! there are sum tut's on this website, I belive.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

A pirate pub, eh? A fine idea. 'Cept true pirates drink wherever they darn well please! 

Foam cups? Ooh, Mother Earth just cringed hearing that. How 'bout some reusable goblets?

Lookin' to make yerself a drinkin' ghoul? Check out Shawn Mitchell's tutorial in the How to Haunt Your House book.

foggyfathoms also has himself a fine pub. Check out his pics.


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Well haunter, 1-2$ apiece fer some goblets fer 50+ people? i doubt it....sorry!


----------



## jeffiner (Sep 4, 2008)

*Pirate Pub*

I too am considering a pirate pub this year. I logged in today to post for name suggestions. Last year we named our pirate ship Bibulous and the tender was Scuttlebutt. I was thinking I could reuse the name but discovered most people did not have the vocabulary I do. The current plan is to do a dock scene with a pub and brothel. We have agreed that the brothel will be Lee's Lei Shop. My boyfriend gets the honor of his name being associated with the brothel. I was thinking of using a part of my last name in the pub, i.e. Gold or Goldie or something along that line.


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

But haunter, I will try to get that book  Thanks.
Jeffiner- Thanks for posting and good luck on you pub/dock/brothel


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I am naming my tavern after my street name. I live on Seaforth Drive..Sounds kind of nautical to me.

So I named it Ye Old SeaForth Tavern...

Please show pics of your tavern in the future


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

My pirate pub is named "The Ship's Head" . I want to make a talking skull pub sign like the PotC one.


----------



## Eek (Aug 8, 2009)

Adding a Pirate Cove at the end of the trail this year, not much more than a fire pit with a few tiki torches and decor scattered about, but the idea of a pirate pub is heinously awesome...already know the name for mine. "The Salty Wench"


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

for the tables you should use barrels, there was a post on here with someone who did barrels and they looked amazing and would definately suit this theme!


----------

